# Grizzly Dust Collectors



## KarlF (Nov 30, 2020)

I've been in the market for a new two stage dust collector. I'm considering a two HP, 230V size machine. The Grizzly DC's are a few hundred dollars cheaper than comparable Jet/Laguna collectors. I'm looking to run two 6" diameter piping main trunk lines (only one in operation at a time) controlled by blast gates (maximum 20 ft run), reduced to 4" at most machines. I'm not on a tight budget but if I can get similar performance on a less expensive DC, should I opt for a Grizzly model. I am looking at the portable type collector but plan to place it in a permanent location. I would prefer not to construct a wall mounted collector. Any opinions will be appreciated.


----------



## HoytC (Dec 30, 2019)

I've looked at the published information for all three of those, but never had one in hand. So the following is speculation based upon what the manufacturers say about their offerings.

What I've studied is the pressure vs flow performance. That's normally presented graphically. Both Laguna and Grizzly publish their performance curves. Jet only reveals the end points, i.e., wide open flow an totally blocked.

I think,though, that the Grizzly data is seriously in error. Fan curves just don't look like that. I suspect that all three are really very similar in performance.

I have a plot showing the data for three. In addition, I've plotted an estimated curve to fill in between the Jet endpoints. It's probably a good estimate for the real performance of the Grizzly.

To show actual shop performance I added the system curve for my JJP-12. It has a 4" port connected to 10' of 6" flex. That's actual measured pressure drop.

In addition, I included a very low resistance load, a downdraft table, to show what maximum flow you might expect. That's calculated, not actual measurement.










So as you would expect, the 4" port limits performance and, even with the questionable Grizzly curve, they're all in the same 300 to 400 CFM range.

For the low pressure path the Laguna looks like 950 CFM, the Jet 800 CFM, and the oddball Grizzly curve shows 600 CFM.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

KarlF said:


> I've been in the market for a new two stage dust collector. I'm considering a *two HP, 230V size machine.* The Grizzly DC's are a few hundred dollars cheaper than comparable Jet/Laguna collectors. I'm looking to run two 6" diameter piping main trunk lines (only one in operation at a time) controlled by blast gates (maximum 20 ft run), reduced to 4" at most machines. I'm not on a tight budget but if I can get similar performance on a less expensive DC, should I opt for a Grizzly model. I am looking at the portable type collector but plan to place it in a permanent location. I would prefer not to construct a wall mounted collector. Any opinions will be appreciated.


More than one way to skin this cat. For example, with a 3 HP 230 volt DC from Grizzly with the 2.5 micron bags, at $525.00 you can change the bags to 1 micron for under $50.00. If you are planning on 230 V why not go to a 3 HP motor?


Amazon.com : dust collector bag 1 micron










3 HP Dust Collector with Aluminum Impeller at Grizzly.com


<h1>G1030Z2P 3 HP Dust Collector with Aluminum Impeller</h1> <h2>Rid your shop of the wood dust from your projects fast and efficiently.</h2> <p>The G1030Z2P 3 HP Dust Collector is designed to capture fine dust particles and wood chips from up to three woodworking machines at the same time.</p>...




www.grizzly.com




I don't really understand "fan curves" except to the point they illustrate and compare CFMs and static pressure, but I found this to be helpful:





What is Static Pressure in Dust Collection?


Two factors ultimately govern the performance of your dust collector: airflow and static pressure. Learn about their inverse relationship and how they're influenced by ducting design, elevation, and more.




www.oneida-air.com




If you don't want to use bags then step up to this 3 HP with cannisters for another $200.00:








3 HP Double Canister Dust Collector with Aluminum Impeller - Polar Bear Series at Grizzly.com


<h1>G0562ZP 3 HP Double Canister Dust Collector with Aluminum Impeller</h1><h2>Want the ultimate dust collector in your shop? Then this powerful dust collector is just what you need.</h2><p>This dust collector is exactly the same as our popular G0562Z, but in our dazzling white Polar Bear Series...




www.grizzly.com





In my case and my shop I choose to use two Jet 1100 1.5 HP DCs at either end of the shop rather than run all kinds of pipe on a vaulted ceiling. I just use a "quick connect" fitting when switch from the table saw to the jointer or when switching from the thickness planer to the drum sander. Yes, one additional mobile base Jet 1100 DC eats up about 6 sq ft of floor space, but that's about the same as a Great Dane shop dog. No matter how efficient your DC is standing alone, the actual dust collection performance depends on other variables like the dust port designs on each machine, the amount of flex hose and bends, the amount of filter area remaining after a few hours of use, etc. 
What fine dust does get airborne requires a different solution like the overhead air filtration units. I have one in the woodshop and run it when I'm sawing or sanding. It's not on when I'm jointing or planing since those chips are so much larger and aren't typically airborne. The third line of defense is wearing a tight fitting dust mask.

Also in my shop, I use multiple 16 gal Rigid shop vacs on the smaller dust ports on the radial arm saw, router tables and switch to a flexible 1 1/4" hose on hand held powered sanders, ROS and belt sanders.


----------



## Mark Jones Ozark (Feb 26, 2019)

If you don't want to clean your dust filters don't forget the dust deputy. At 99 percent it keeps your filters clean. I don't think the grizzly stuff has that high of a ratio. Running two dust deputies for 2.5 years now with out having to clean the shop vac or the dust collector filters (UNLESS I LET IT FILL ALL THE WAY UP BEFORE EMPTYING IT). They really are that good.


----------



## KarlF (Nov 30, 2020)

HoytC said:


> I've looked at the published information for all three of those, but never had one in hand. So the following is speculation based upon what the manufacturers say about their offerings.
> 
> What I've studied is the pressure vs flow performance. That's normally presented graphically. Both Laguna and Grizzly publish their performance curves. Jet only reveals the end points, i.e., wide open flow an totally blocked.
> 
> ...


Thanks Dave for the graphical information; do you think that the flatter Laguna curve indicates better performance at higher pressures? Also, which line represents your JJP-12 DC?
Karl


----------



## HoytC (Dec 30, 2019)

KarlF said:


> Thanks Dave for the graphical information; do you think that the flatter Laguna curve indicates better performance at higher pressures? Also, which line represents your JJP-12 DC?
> Karl


At high pressures (low flow) they are really all about the same. In fact, if Grizzly made the error I think they did on the data, the Grizzly probably does the best under those conditions, but not by much.

The Yellow line labeled "Jointer" is the JJP-12. That's a system curve, it shows the flow vs pressure of the tool. The point where is crosses a DC curve gives you the pressure and flow rate with that combination.

That jointer has a fairly tight hood around the cutter head. It collects well but because of the small open area it takes a lot of pressure to get flow. So that's an example of a high resistance path. 

The imaginary downdraft (Green line) is an example of a very open path. It has very low resistance to flow.

Most tools with 4" or larger ports will fall somewhere in between those two extremes. Those two curves sort of bracket the expected operating range on the DC curves.

If that doesn't make a lot of sense please don't hesitate to ask for clarification. This stuff is a lot harder to explain than to understand. I could use the practice!


----------



## KarlF (Nov 30, 2020)

woodnthings said:


> More than one way to skin this cat. For example, with a 3 HP 230 volt DC from Grizzly with the 2.5 micron bags, at $525.00 you can change the bags to 1 micron for under $50.00. If you are planning on 230 V why not go to a 3 HP motor?
> 
> 
> Amazon.com : dust collector bag 1 micron
> ...


I appreciate those links; I didn't mention that my new shop will actually be in the Rky Mtns @ 8800 foot elevation, so I believe I will need a 3 HP machine.


----------



## KarlF (Nov 30, 2020)

HoytC said:


> G
> As was advised in an earlier post, because my shop is at 9,000 ft elevation, using an efficiency factor 1.48 indicates a 3 HP motor is probably needed. Looking at the CFM vs SP rating of a 3 HP Jet Cyclone DC, for almost $2K in cost I'm not getting a big increase performance. I wanted to have a permanent location for the DC but given the altitude with all the piping, fittings etc. am I better off to use a more mobile DC with two-three collection hoses and centrally locate it around a nest of machines, moving it as needed to less used equipment? I could probably save $1K which would buy some better/easier magnetic connections. Cost and space is not a primary concern but I don't want to spend extra money on equipment that can't perform because of the altitude and piping. I'm also concerned somewhat on the craftmanship of Grizzly machinery; a similar 3 HP cyclone DC is almost $700 cheaper that a Jet but some of the reviews for Grizzly aren't the best. Of course Jet has a couple low ratings too.
> Thanks for any ones thoughts/experience.


----------

